

Your Bitcoins are easier to trace than you think - b0t
http://time.com/3689359/bitcoins-track-anonymous/

======
kleer001
"But more generally, it shows that bitcoin isn’t always as anonymous as it’s
made out to be." It's never been anonymous, that's a pernicious myth. Sorry,
not news. Of course they tracable, that's the whole point of the Blockchain.
Pseudonymous != Anonymous Anyone who's up to date on bitcoin tech should know
this.

